

Indranil Gupta on distributed systems - eldavido
http://rnd.io/engineers_onstage/20120329-indranil-gupta-on-distributed-systems

======
jayp
I got my PhD under Indy. Besides being incredibly intelligent and resourceful,
he is one of the nicest advisor one could wish for. He lives a balanced life
(this includes things like hosting a 2-hour weekly radio show prior to getting
tenure) and, as such, that kind of lifestyle transfers on to his students.
Furthermore, he was always available. This combination of characteristics is
the rare amongst young professors. I thoroughly cherished it.

If you are thinking of doing a PhD in distributed systems, I would strongly
recommend you to consider him.

~~~
eldavido
Hey Jay, David here (Ravi and I published the interview)

Did you listen to the audio or just read it? We want to tell the stories of
working engineers, product managers, etc. in Silicon Valley and are wondering
what the most appropriate medium would be.

We think these interviews will be more valuable later, as people look back
months or years, to see what the state of the art was then, but they're also
pretty interesting to read now.

~~~
mhlakhani
Just another data-point here, I read it as well (instead of watching the
video) because I find it faster to process information that way.

Also, the transcript uses "multitask" in a place where I'm quite sure
"multicast" should be used - you might want to look into that.

~~~
eldavido
We used a service called Casting Words to get the transcript made. I did a lot
of hand-cleanup after they sent a first cut, but a few errors must've slipped
through -- sorry.

